# baffin bay with noo noo 3/8/08



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

a couple of friends and i were going to fish rockport on friday and saturday, but the weather wasn't cooperating. i had spoken with ken sabin (noo noo) at the fishing show on wednesday and knew he was heading to baffin. i gave him a call friday nite and he told me where he was fishing and told us to come tag along. we found him, drifted in and anchored up. i'm not sure he knew who it was at this point. about 45 minutes into our first wade my pink corky gets slammed and starts cutting across the water. i knew it was a pretty good fish, but she didn't really fight that hard. she gets closer and i see i have a nice redfish. then i saw spots, lots of em, and realized that i had a huge trout. i start yelling for my buddies to come help me land her because there's no way she's going to fit in my net. i cannot type what i actually said, but you get the picture. we get her landed and get her weighed and measured. 28 inches, 8.25 on the boga. i strung her for a bit because the first measurement came in at 30 inches and i didn't want to take a chance. she was released after several pics and swam off swiftly. noo noo is yelling and then he realized who it was. he comes over and takes us to our boat and sets us up for another wade. i strung a healthy 20incher on a pink corky. shortly after that my corky gets thumped. i set the hook and get the most amazing head shaking tail walking trout i've ever seen. she put on a show. she measured 25 inches and 5 lbs and was released. i strung one more smaller trout later. i'm still on a cloud. thanks noo noo for the great trip. you already made my year.
here's a few shots of the trout and the releases (so mudskipper and jabx1962 won't give me too much grief).
michelle


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

THat just freakin FIGURES lol

Clownin around with the Noo Noo

Congrats Michelle on a GREAT FISH


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice trout!!!!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow, nice report and pics Michelle! It sounds like y'all had a pretty great day!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

How many croakers did you string on that pink Corky Michelle??? LOL

Great fish, Congrats!


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice Fish!!!!!! Where Was It??? Lol..lol..


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice fish, Kudos on the CPR.....


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Beautiful fish ! You are the Woooman!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

congrats on the nice fish..all of them!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I recognize that cabin...thanks! Nice fish too.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Baffin produces HUGE fish man!


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

noo noo wanted me to add this big girl caught by captain tim short of brunswick, georgia.
michelle


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks Michelle for all the fun Iam trying to get the fella's from georgia to become 2cooler's they have visited and like the site I told them they could learn alot from us texans when it comes to fishing lol.I had a great time even though the weather was a little off.Michelle really kikked butt catching all her fish I only caught 1 fish all weekend shows how tough it was.tight lines Ken


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

Way to go michelle!!! Great story and pics!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Michelle...you fishin' stud! You're welcome on my boat again any time. Maybe next time you'll let me catch one. LOL!


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

Hats off to Michelle, and all involved.....


----------



## Fish or Bust (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Congrats Michelle on some fine fish.....


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

Great report an that is some nice fish


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and Pics..

Noo Noo andd Baffin.. Thats a good headline for all to see...


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Way cool Michelle! And here Thomas and I were wandering around the fishing show saturday while you were in Baffin! 

That is awesome! Glad to hear you are going with David Turnage on the mount, you'll be happy you did!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well i was part of the Ga group that fished with Capt.Ken Sabin aka "NOO NOO" Promise ya we didn't bring the weather with us. And yes Michelle kicked our butts that day. I caught 2 trout with the biggest 25" or so. Had a great time even with the weather and i will be back to get that "DIRTY 30" Ken had a blast you did a great job. Any of ya'll headed to the SE Ga coast to fish give me a buzz maybe i can help ya out. Don't know why ya'll would leave those fatty's ya'll have though. 

Capt. Tim Short


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

NOo is tha man!! Way 2 go !!! Way 2 stick a big mamma!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish and great pics. I wish it would have been on for us a week before that but we almost got blanked. I was so hoping for a pig too!


----------



## crowbarge (Aug 27, 2004)

Way to go Michelle!!!!

Your proud sister


----------

